# Audi TTS Brake Pads



## Adam_Walker87 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi,

Took my Audi TTS 15 plate into get serviced at Audi last week and they came back telling me my front pads were 95% down and needed changing 'urgently' - quoting me £380+ to carry out the work. I obviously told them where to go, however I am wondering;

1 - Why hasnt the sensor on the pads indicated they were low and needed changing? 
2 - Are there a better option pad to use than the OEM?
3 - Any recommendations for a garage in the Newcastle area to do the work?

Thanks,

Adam.


----------



## Adam_Walker87 (Sep 19, 2011)

P.S.

I was also curious why i was charged £340 for its first service which was app a 'major' service, but from what I can see on the paperwork, only involved an oil change.

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

How many miles have you done? I'd get a second opinion if I were you! Had my first service last week, at 20k/13 months. Front pads were 30% worn. I don't exactly drive the car like a Nun either... my inspection service was £330, so you've had the same service as me, basically an oil change...


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

How is that possible, brake pads wearing so fast?  
Also quite odd you didn't get a warning before.
I specifically told my dealer not to replace them, as I'll be replacing them with some low dust variant when the time comes.


----------



## lynceus (Jul 2, 2015)

For the front pads to be worn out that fast you need to be tracking your car. To be honest even 6-7 / 15-20 mins laps will be enough to worn them out if you give it your best shot :roll: :roll:

With respect to replacement pads, as far as my research goes there is no suitable replacement from third party providers like EBC, Ferodo etc. Their web page might say it is suitable for TTS but for whatever reason they mention the caliper type as "TRW or Lucas" but the front TTS calipers are ATE and the pads are quite different.

I know this as I replaced my regular TT's front brake system with TTS' four pots and found out the hard way that my quite new Ferodo DS2500 pads did not actually fit (contrary to what Ferodo page suggests ie TT and TTS can use the same pads)

Thus OEM ones is your best bet for the time being for fronts.

Cheers


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

lynceus said:


> For the front pads to be worn out that fast you need to be tracking your car. To be honest even 6-7 / 15-20 mins laps will be enough to worn them out if you give it your best shot :roll: :roll:
> 
> With respect to replacement pads, as far as my research goes there is no suitable replacement from third party providers like EBC, Ferodo etc. Their web page might say it is suitable for TTS but for whatever reason they mention the caliper type as "TRW or Lucas" but the front TTS calipers are ATE and the pads are quite different.
> 
> ...


So no aftermarket pads for the TTS available, but they are available for the regular TT?
Am I understanding that correctly?
(I have a regular TT, original brakes)


----------



## Adam_Walker87 (Sep 19, 2011)

The cars on 16,500 miles and the pads do appear to be fairly low when i turn the wheel and have a look... I don't feel like I drive THAT hard with the car, perhaps I'm wrong?

Rang a few places and been quoted many different figures.

1) £80 for replacement after market pads (not OEM) from a local garage.
2) £175 from a friends garage for OEM pads plus the warning wire that they say needs to be replaced as well as the pads.
3) £378 from Audi for the pads alone - LOL.
4) £148 from Halfords Auto for OEM pads to be replaced.

Still not sure why the warning light hasn't come on my dash and whether this is something I could / should raise with Audi as a warranty issue and if I did, would I warrant any work carried out at their expense rather than my own?


----------



## lynceus (Jul 2, 2015)

Cheers[/quote]

So no aftermarket pads for the TTS available, but they are available for the regular TT?
Am I understanding that correctly?
(I have a regular TT, original brakes)[/quote]

Yes there are several aftermarket options for regular TT. It depends on what you are looking for but:

1) EBC green/red/yellowstuff: From street to semi-tracking. Only used the green ones (ie lower "bite") but didnt see much difference between OEM so not really recommended
2) Ferodo DS 2500: I used these for a while. They are good and all but can get very noisy/squeaky as based on metallic compounds.
3) Stoptech/Pagid/Hawk also sell some replacements but they are not available where I live so cannot comment.

At the end if you are not tracking much and want some quiet brakes, the OEMs will do fine.

Best


----------



## lynceus (Jul 2, 2015)

Adam_Walker87 said:


> The cars on 16,500 miles and the pads do appear to be fairly low when i turn the wheel and have a look... I don't feel like I drive THAT hard with the car, perhaps I'm wrong?
> 
> Rang a few places and been quoted many different figures.
> 
> ...


You should definitely raise with Audi but anything related to the pads they can easily say that they are outside warranty coverage. On the wire itself I don't think it should be replaced but not 100% sure.

In any event I would not go for the non-OEM ones for the time being, as per my experience these are kinda rare pads and would not trust anything not-branded - also not 100% sure they have the proper pads to be honest.

As long as you can be sure that the pads from Halfords/Friends' garage there is no point of paying Audi the premium.


----------



## Omychron (Sep 9, 2016)

lynceus said:


> Yes there are several aftermarket options for regular TT. It depends on what you are looking for but:
> 
> 1) EBC green/red/yellowstuff: From street to semi-tracking. Only used the green ones (ie lower "bite") but didnt see much difference between OEM so not really recommended
> 2) Ferodo DS 2500: I used these for a while. They are good and all but can get very noisy/squeaky as based on metallic compounds.
> ...


Thanks for the info!
I don't take my car to the track, so no need for high end racing pads, just lower dust ones.
I don't want to clean my rims every week or other week. It's starting to annoy me very quickly.


----------



## robes (Jul 6, 2016)

Audi fixed price service cost for TTS front brake pad replacement is £195 (£149 for TT). Obviously 'only applies to cars over 3 years old' but I would be asking Audi to replace the front pads for this price.


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Adam_Walker87 said:


> P.S.
> 
> I was also curious why i was charged £340 for its first service which was app a 'major' service, but from what I can see on the paperwork, only involved an oil change.
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I was charged £195 for my first service which was only a minor service so sounds strange why yours was so high.


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

sorry to hijack this thread but I have a similar situation. 
I have a 2016 TTS and the front pads need replacing the car has done 11k (the light is on the dashboard so the sensor is working!)
I done a couple of track events so hence needing replacing after low mileage. 
I have been reasonably happy with the OEM pads to be fair. They have pretty good stopping power but aren't great under high temp. What would you recommend? I was thinking these?

http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/performan ... w-calipers


----------



## lynceus (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey there Dizlet!

These EBC yellowstuff would work fine with the semi track/semi sport usage but contrary to what they say they might not be comparable!

TTS 4 pot fronts are made by ATE not TRW as mentioned in the web site. The part number seems to be the same for S3/Golf R which both has different calipers.

Better to give these guys a call first and mention the above and make sure it fits.

TTS fronts: http://www.audiusaparts.com/audi/tt-qua ... tion=right

S3/R fronts: http://www.audiusaparts.com/audi/s3/8v0 ... me=caliper


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Just got back from dealership.Second year,or 30.000km,service and the pricr was 260€.Basically the first 2 year services are oil change and a filter which I dont remember the name...

After inspection I was informed that the front brake pads need urgent replacement.I am curious about other members TT and when you changed the front pads?

Also in the fourth year service,60.000km, our DSG oil needs also replacement which skyrockets the cost of that service to 600€
Pretty steep for a TT alas a base one(2.0T) don't you think?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

Brake pad wear is relatively individual. If you do a lot of stop and go driving, ride the brakes often, etc they can wear significantly faster than someone who does not. I've had pads last 12-30,000 miles on the same vehicle, due to driving differences. 30,000km is on the lower end, do you deal with a lot of stop and go, brake late/heavily, or otherwise use your brakes more often or aggressively than usual? On sports cars they tend to go more quickly because you drive more spiritedly and the compounds are more aggressive to facilitate quicker stops.

Also, you can often look at the pads yourself and see the thickness if you turn the wheel. I don't have a TTS to check, but that may be an option. Don't these cars have wear sensors?


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Mine didn't light any sensor on the dash :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

He has checked and the pads do look low if you read back so it suggests there are no sensors :?


----------



## ormandj (Mar 27, 2017)

TerryCTR said:


> He has checked and the pads do look low if you read back so it suggests there are no sensors :?


The person who checked their pads visually was a different poster.  I was responding to the new update/member. As to the sensor (or lack thereof), I see mixed things on this across the forum. How confusing.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

The OP refers to checking his pads and says they are low, but yes I see why you mention it in response to the later poster 

It would come as no surprise if the sensors only make it onto the RS as that's Audi for you leaving things that most cars have these days such as TPS off the lesser models


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

TerryCTR said:


> The OP refers to checking his pads and says they are low, but yes I see why you mention it in response to the later poster
> 
> It would come as no surprise if the sensors only make it onto the RS as that's Audi for you leaving things that most cars have these days such as TPS off the lesser models


well I must be lucky but there are sensors on mine. TTS MY17.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

How does it work out of interest, does it flash on the dash?

The OP must not quite be at that level then


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Manual would suggest this is a standard feature on all models, this is out of the North America manual, UK manual should have about the same.


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

TerryCTR said:


> How does it work out of interest, does it flash on the dash?
> 
> The OP must not quite be at that level then


Yep just get a long beep followed by a message telling me to go to the workshop. Comes up every time I start the car. I've decided to get just replacement standard pads for now and see how they go. Getting them done this thurs.


----------



## robt1 (Jan 24, 2018)

Anyone found any TTS front pads yet?


----------



## robt1 (Jan 24, 2018)

Got one....Neuspeed, with a wide range of compound choices

http://www.neuspeed.com/352/4/0/3568/is ... front.html


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

robt1 said:


> Got one....Neuspeed, with a wide range of compound choices
> 
> http://www.neuspeed.com/352/4/0/3568/is ... front.html


Nice one thanks robt1. It looks like the IS3000 are a good bet. I've been running OEM's for a while and they have been surprisingly good.

Have you tracked your TTS yet? They are so quick round a track!


----------



## robt1 (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi - I was unsure between the 3000 and the 2500. Might try the 2500 to begin with.

Coincidence with Ferrodo numbers? DS2500 and DS3000???? :?

First race weekend is 7/8 April 8) . Got a pile of upgrades coming before then if suppliers deliver on time.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## dizlet (May 30, 2016)

robt1 said:


> Hi - I was unsure between the 3000 and the 2500. Might try the 2500 to begin with.
> 
> Coincidence with Ferrodo numbers? DS2500 and DS3000???? :?
> 
> ...


haha yea i noticed that! Only issue is they are in the US so shipping might be a PITA (unless you've found a UK disty?)

The TTS definitely needs lowering springs/proper coilovers IMHO. It sits too high on the standard springs. Not sure what they would do for the ride though because it's hard enough as it is!

I did Snet a couple of months ago but that was in the wet and to be fair she held up really well. Probably won't get back out till the spring now. Enjoy!


----------



## robt1 (Jan 24, 2018)

Awesome GTI in Manchester are investigating import right now. Will keep you posted. Otherwise I'll bring a load back from US next time I go (which is fairly frequently).

Agree with you on the firmness of ride. Going to try the standard spring/damper setup to begin with, possibly with a touch more -ve camber on the front though, I'm only seeing -0.5 as standard and suspect -2.0 might be more like it.


----------



## robt1 (Jan 24, 2018)

The iSweep 2500 pads are good for road use, dont squeal or create excessive dust, any dust washes off with water, but are not really up to harder track use.

I have now got a set of Carbotech XP8's on test - first set they have made for Mk3 TTS so backplates are now available for our caliper. They squeal on the road but hopefully will be better on track. Track test this weekend.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Gardustech (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi guys, I thought of dropping in the conversation.
EBC at the moment are not available yet, after over 2 years of being in their catalogue.
Aside from isweep there is an alternative:

FRI.TECH. is the sport pads brand name for Metelli, a huge Italian manufacturer of car parts.
TTS pad shape is 1127

They make sport pads in two compounds, RS60 and RS80.
RS60 is the fast road / track day pad, similar to DS Uno or Pagid RSL 29.
A bit of squeal but very nice bite and fade resistance.
RS80 is the full on race pad, like CL RC8, Pagid RST etc.
Noisier and less bite from cold, huge performance when hot... more aggressive on the discs.

Here's a few pictures:


































The price is very reasonable at € 131 + vat (where applied) + shipping worldwide.
In the US is probably about € 35 of shipping with DHL--> € 167 ->
*$ 187 shipped* (+ custom duties/local taxes)

Drop me a message if you need them, I usually have them in stock as I'm their official dealer here in Italy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

interesting&#8230;
how much would be final price for 2 sets of RS 60, including shipping to italy (and excluding _fattura _  )?


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

To answer a question on here: the wear sensor is only on the right-side inside pad (on my NA, but assuming it's the same for RHD version).

Can anybody report how they liked their iSweep pads? I have a set of 1500's I'm about to put on, as I do zero track driving and want the quietest pad for city use.


----------

